# Why cycling shorts should always be black...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol:


















Cheers

Rich


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

damn i nearly threw up my crimbo dinner


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

It was the man in the second picture number 4 officer! the one looking at 5 with the erection he did it


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Some of them do look rather pleased to be there...!!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

you would wear a cup wouldn't you! Or at least stuff a sock!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

mmmmmmmm, i think i might be gay or at least bi sexual :?


----------

